# Boss plow for a wrangler unlimited poly or SS



## Anthony259 (May 16, 2015)

I am trying to decide between a poly and stainless straight blade HTX

This would be for my paved 300 ft driveway and my small commercial 10 car parking lot, 1/2 paved 1/2 packed RAP.

these would be the only 2 things I would be plowing the locations are 18 miles apart.

I'm concerned about the weight on the front end of the jeep.

So 7' or 7'6 poly or stainless? what is the best option 

thanks for your opinions


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Anthony259 said:


> I am trying to decide between a poly and stainless straight blade HTX
> 
> This would be for my paved 300 ft driveway and my small commercial 10 car parking lot, 1/2 paved 1/2 packed RAP.
> 
> ...


The 7.5' Poly is 23# more than the 7.0" Poly, I'd go with the 7.6' Poly


----------

